# "A Living Portrait"



## carlabunyan (Feb 26, 2007)

wow thats brilliant!!


----------



## alucard (Dec 8, 2006)

That's beautiful! Very nice work. I'm in school for studio arts with my major medium being drawing, and I can relate with your fascination and love for animals, that's all I draw!!

Where did you go to school?


----------



## Bruce (Mar 6, 2007)

*Thanks!*

I am mostly self taught, but I got an AA degree at a junior college. I did get some scholarships and studied at the Academy of Art in San Francisco, California. I also studied with various artists and in japan.

Bruce


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOWW!!!!!!!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## crackrider (Jan 23, 2007)

All i can say is WOOOOW!!!!  That is sooo cool!!!  I wish i could paint/draw even a tiny bit like that!!


----------



## ImaFlashyBit (Feb 21, 2007)

Bruce, I sent you an email on having a painting done. My fiancee is a K9 Officer and I would love to suprise him with a painting of his dog. All my info was in the email. Hope to hear from you soon in regards to that!


----------



## Bruce (Mar 6, 2007)

*thanks!*

I didn't hear from you?


----------



## Miischiief (Jan 22, 2007)

OMG!


----------



## sparky (Dec 14, 2006)

I have seen this posted around the forum several times already. I am locking it.


----------

